# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Los ascensores hidraulicos del Canal du Centre en Bélgica

## Jonasino

> Los Ascensores hidráulicos del Canal du Centre son únicos en Europa, y una de las
> piezas de ingeniería más interesantes del mundo. Integran una serie de cuatro esclusas
> hidráulicas, ubicadas en las cercanías de la ciudad de La Louvière, en el cordón industrial
> de Valonia. Fueron construidos en 1888 y todavía continúan en pleno funcionamiento, sin
> alterar absolutamente nada de su diseño original. La Unesco los declaró Patrimonio de la
> Humanidaden 1998.
> La infraestructura conecta las cuencas de los ríosMosa y el Escalda, ambos distanciados
> por 66,2 metros en su nivel de agua. Los ascensores son dobles: están integrados por dos
> tanques que se mueven verticalmente que se sostienen en el centro por una columna de
> ...


Fuente: http://sobrebelgica.com/2011/09/21/l...nal-du-centre/

Perdón por la mala composición del texto pero era la única forma de copiarlo

----------

F. Lázaro (21-nov-2016),HUESITO (21-nov-2016),perdiguera (21-nov-2016)

----------

